# OK, I did it!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I don't know if it was peer pressure or what but the bottom line is I have a new lens on order.

Sports photography has been good to me lately so...

I sold my Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 and just ordred a new Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS through Amazon.com. I also bought a 4 yr extended warranty . I figured for $25 bucks a year it was money well spent especially since I have been doing a lot of sports/outdoors stuff.

I borrowed an identical lens from my long time friend and I've been playing around with it checking out the IS. It is a little heavier than the Sigma, but not a real problem for me. If I have to, I'll use the monopod. I'm sure it will be a constant companion to the Siggy 120-300 when football season rolls around.

I finally made the decision of IS vs non - IS based on two facts:

- I'm not getting any younger! 
- I forgot the other one! 

My casket will be pretty heavy because I will be taking some of this gear with me! 

Mike


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

congrats on the upgrade....hopefully i can keep your business booming....

brian


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats Mike. I look forward to seeing your results with what I hear is a fantastic lens.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Lens fever--It gets to the best of us. Congrats!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I guess the real question now is. Did you fever go up with anticipation of delivery or down because you satisfied your "need to have".


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'll be tickled to get it. I hope I don't need it before it gets here! 
I'll be watchin' the tracking and hanging out by the front door a lot next week.

Using Hubert's lens, I'll already be used to how it works, so it should be a snap. Just grab and go. Should almost be second nature.

BTW, you know you have a good friend that will loan you $2000 worth of gear and say "keep it as long as you need it. I'm working days so I won't need it."

Mike
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations, You will love it, fast focus, bright, and SHARP ! And the IQ is 95% as good with the 1.4x TC on it too.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> My casket will be pretty heavy because I will be taking some of this gear with me!


 Wow...pictures from the other side! Now if you can just post them on 2Cool...hummmmmm


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats on the lens. That is a great investment!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good deal Mike... You will love it.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, work hard, then spend some $$ on the things that make you happy. Nothing wrong with that! 

At least you have some in-coming $$ from photography to justify the out-going $$ for photography!! Ha ha Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Did it ship yet? Is it enroute?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yep. It's on the way. Scheduled for delivery Thursday. I'll be hanging out by the front door! 
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> *7:43AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery*


Has a nice ring to it, huh?
Mike


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Mike, you should snap a shot of it coming off the truck


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Tick -------------------------------------------Tock, Tick -------------------------------------------Tock.

Amazing how waiting on something seems to make seconds go slower. Isn't it?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WoooHooo....Love them words.....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*I hear noises!*

Dang it! Was it UPS, FedEx, or a school bus picking up summer school kids in the neighborhood? I looked out the window, but there was nothing. This is fun. Looks like I will be breaking in the lens on the "100 paces" contest. Good thing I bought the IS model because I have the shakes! 

Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Mike, If its anything like Santa Fe...It should be showing shortly..........


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well Mike did it show up?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yep about 6pm. I put it on the camera and took off to go watch my nephew play baseball.


----------

